# Hiding Guppy Fry



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

Best plants for hiding guppy fry? Just want some of the general plants. Long, tall doesn't matter, but low light plants are preferred. Thanks! I already have java moss, just need other suggestions


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

java fern. You can let it float on the surface like java moss but it is a little more interesting


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice! I will try to get a hold of some! You just let the plants float on the surface?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

A lot depends on what you want to have as a tank. If it is a showtank, that is one thing,, if it's a breeder, you can do it differently.
The best 'plant' for livebearer fry is green thread algae. Not everyone wants to cultivate that....but fry survival and growth skyrocket.
Java fern doesn't float. Most of the floating plants I can think of need some light - more than java moss.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Pygmy Chain Sword (Echinodorus tenellus)

I have this in a 10 gal guppy tank - lots of fry - and use just the stock light for this tank. Has grown like a weed.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Sep 4, 2012)

java moss, guppy grass (najas), hornwort, watersprite, riccia all come to mind. Floaters like frogbit, giant duckweed, red root floaters etc are only going to work well if there's heavy coverage and signifiant root systems. 

Best bet if you want fry to survive is to move 'em into their own grow-out tank. If you've got a really aggressive feeder in the tank, they'll eventually get caught no matter how good the coverage.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

I find the best fry saver are rectangular mattes of small bushy, plastic plants . I have a 20 long with 3 mattes and lots of guppies and platties. Perhaps not all the fry are saved but enough to take 20 or so half centimeter babies out per week to enrich the diet of my angel pairs. There are also floating cabomba and wisteria, java moss and frogbit but the Plastic plant mattes do the most to preserve the fry. You can find them at PetSmart.


----------

